# How much is too much time out of his cage?



## lgyure85 (Jul 3, 2011)

First off, I'm not certain that Winslow got the memo that he is supposed to be nocturnal. When he is out at night, all he does is curl up in a ball and sleep (mostly) and during the day he is out and exploring. After he explores a bit, he always curls up and goes to sleep, though, day or night. 

Now, the question- can I keep him out TOO long? I'm sure he doesn't sleep as well when he's on me, since he hisses every time I move, but he seems to sleep decently well, and I want him out as much as possible, so he gets used to me. 

Also, I am wondering if it's good or bad to touch him even though he hisses and pops. every time. He'll calm down and start exploring, so I try to touch him, but he balls and hisses, so I stop, he explores, and this is repeated. 

Thoughts. please? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Some hedgies defy their normal nature and are active during the day call it a personality quark ^.^

As far as Hissing, Popping, and being scared, you should still show her defenses do not scare you. eventually she'll realize you are no threat and her defenses are pointless as you persist. Its all about time, I usually hear about an hour with you hedgie is best but idk if theres a specific amount of time


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

You don't want to stop when he balls and hisses, because he will learn that this is a way to get you to leave him alone, which you don't want. 

Do you have your hedgie on a light schedule? They need 12-14 hours of daylight a day, and it has to be the same everyday. For example, turning the light on at 8:00AM and turning it off at 9:00PM.


----------



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

I only take Sam out between 9:30pm and 12. He wakes up around 9:30-10:00pm. I play/hold/cuddle him for a bit, then let him do his thing.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It's something you sort of have to judge and monitor for yourself. While some are ok with coming out during the day to cuddle and sleep, some may become overly stressed and end up sick. So it's really your call as you know him best.

Though something else to think about, just cause they cuddle and sleep on you at night and explore a little during the day doesn't make them dinural. On bathing days I get my boy out at 7pm to ensure he has plenty of time to dry. I usually put him back 11-12am. During this time, he will be inactive and actively chooses to curl up and sleep. It doesn't matter when I wake him, he will choose to sleep. 
However, on days I don't get him out at all, he wakes up all on his own when the lights turn off, and wheels for hours straight, the same few hours that he'd spend sleeping if I had him out on my lap.
I could guarentee that if I had my boy out all night long, he'd remain sleeping in my lap rather than waking up, as that is just how he is. Mind you, it's not something I'd try as it'd be detrimental to his health. But it's just something to compare with yours as they sound alike.


----------



## lgyure85 (Jul 3, 2011)

As far as a light schedule, I haven't started it yet, since there isn't a curtain on his room, and natural light shines in from about 6:30am-9pm, so I figure there isn't a point in turning the over-head light on (you can hardly tell when it's on if it's light outside). 

I do continue touching him when he gets fussy, so I guess I'm doing that right...

I want to have him out all the time if it isn't going to be bad for him...


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

He can't be out all the time, because he needs to sleep. 

Natural light isn't really recommended, because light changes during the year. When the days start to get shorter, he'll notice, and may attempt hibernation because he thinks winter is coming. But since hibernation is deadly to these little guys, you don't want that. You need the light to be the same everyday  .

He does need time alone, and time to use his wheel, poop, pee, eat, sleep, etc. Because they are nocturnal, they sleep during the day, and are up a night.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Indeed. hedgehogs need time for themselves and an area which is there's if you let them free roam they could get into things that could hurt them as well.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I personally make a point to take Norma out in the evenings usually around 10pm and keep her with me before i go to bed, sometimes around 12 or earlier, but on days that i am at home i may also bring her out for a bit to snuggle, or if i am cleaning her cage. i did actually bring her to a family gathering on sunday because they wanted to meet her lol. and she has been totally fine with that... she seemed to enjoy snuggling with me and seeing a new place. i also sometimes will bring her into the yard for a short period of time, she seems to like the grass.
they do need their cage time though i do agree, they love wheeling and need to eat and drink from their bowls and rest. so on days like the one where i brought her to the family, i didnt have her out for so long at night time.. or so much today either. you just have to really see what is right for your baby.  you will know if its too much if they are tired or stressed.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I think it really depends on the hedgie. Norman is pretty laid back and social. I usually take him out of his pen around 4:30 when I get home, and leave him out until 10:30 or 11:00. He's usually sleeping on the couch or in my lap, safely tucked away in one of his shirts 'til he starts waking up around 9:30. I put his litter tray and food bowl at one end of the couch so he can get to those when he needs to. When he starts to look like he's really searching for something, I know it's time to put him back because he either wants his water dish or his wheel.


----------



## lgyure85 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! The last two hit on what I was getting at. I swear I'm not irresponsible. Obviously I'm not going to have him out literally 100% of the time. If he is clearly stressed out, I would put him back also. I'm paying attention to what he does when he's alone in his cage at various times of the day, and I'm trying to keep him doing those things when he's out. eg. if he starts sleeping when I take him out at night I put him back in his wheel to see what he does. If he does just go curl up and go to sleep in the corner, I take him back out and let him sleep on me, but if he runs in his wheel, I leave him be.


----------



## sammyjh45 (Jun 26, 2011)

I understand where your coming from because ive thought that before too. Hector will play with me at night and i just have the lights dims and he never wants to be put back but im always worried he could be hungry or thirsty so i put him back. I think all heggies are different hector loves beingout and always looks sad when i put him back.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

yeah i agree it seems on here that everyone's hedgies are a little different  
i dont think having them out often is a bad thing at all, i think its great, sometimes when i have her out and she seems active i'll take a few things from Norma's cage out as well so she has the option of using them as well, like her food/water or blankets/hide bags/stuffed animal.. sometimes i even bring out her wheel.


----------

